# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > آموزش: آموزش ویدیویی ارتباط Matlab با C++‎ و بالعکس

## ghominejad

1 - مقدمه    
       1 - Introduction.wmv 02:00, 1.2 MB, 800x600 (مقدمه)

2 - C++‎ in Matlab   (سي پلاس پلاس در متلب)
      1 - Basic concepts.wmv  09:04, 5.9 MB, 800x600 (مباحث پايه)
      2 - Configuration and a simple project  08:25, 13 MB, 800x600  (تنظيمات و ايجاد يک پروژه ساده  )
      3 - Samples 02:17, 2.7 MB, 800x600 (مثال ها)
      4 - Debugging 02:38, 3.4 MB, 800x600 (اشکال زدايي)

3 - Matlab in C++‎ (متلب در سي پلاس پلاس)
     1 - Matlab C++‎ Shared DLL.wmv 05:42, 6.8 MB, 800x600 (ايجاد دي ال ال براي متلب)
     2 - Using Matlab from vC++‎ 10:52, 14.2 MB, 800x600 (استفاده از متلب درون سي پلاس پلاس)

لينک فيلم ها در گوگل :
https://docs.google.com/leaf?id=0B56...ZjgwMzg2&hl=en

لينک فيلمها در 4Shared :
http://www.4shared.com/file/J7P2kDgg...b_and_Cpp.html

دوستان مي توانند در صورت عدم موفقيت دريافت لينکهاي فوق با بنده تماس بگيرند
ghominejad@gmail.com

----------


## محسن=0

ممنون جالب بود

----------


## محبوبه .آیدا

سلام من یه پروژه برنامخ نویسی دارم که خیلی تو گیر هستم به شرح ذیل اگر تونستید کمک کنید به ایمیل بفرستید ممنونfazeli65@yahoo.com
متن سوال یا پروژه:با فشردن اعداد مقابل هر گزینه مقابل اجرا شود.
 1- دریافت اسامی و نمرات دانشجویی2-دریافت نام و نمایش نمره3-چاپ معدل های  دانشجویان به همراه نام آنها4-دریافت نام و تغییر نمره5-خروج

----------


## ea2021

مرسی  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------

